

Ask HN: Do you have a "favorite" entrepreneur? Who? - auston

I've recently become a fan of Dov Charney, the CEO of American Apparel. Do you guys have a favorite? If so, who are they &#38; why?
======
nailer
I love Larry and Sergei for being able to deliver on Netscape's dream of
making the web the platform, and the OS irrelevant.

I also like 280North for creating an open platform that allows control-
centric, rather than document centric, layouts for web apps.

------
dpatru
I like Sam Walton because he increased the spending power of a lot of
Americans by making retail more efficient. I like that he aligned his business
with his customers' interest. His business did well in proportion as it made
his customers' better off.

------
breckinloggins
Mark Cuban. Grew up in my area, started a cool website in the 90's, got paid
way too much for it, and then was smart enough to get his money out of that
sector and buy a basketball team.... because he thought it would be fun and he
could do it better.

------
manbearpig
Most Admired: Bill Gates - he's the only one I can think of who's truly top-
notch from both a technical and a business standpoint

Who I wish I were: Steve Chen and Chad Hurley - they went from idea to $1.65
billion in a year-and-a-half

